

California's Population is Moving Out, Census Report Shows - harold
http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Californias-Population-Moving-Out-182914961.html

======
Hawkee
That's me. We moved out to Virginia where the cost of living is much lower and
the attitude is much more down to earth. I think the thing that most bothered
me about California was the attitude. Lots of proud people there.

~~~
hox
Most metropolitan areas are like that. I just did the opposite; I moved from
metro DC in Maryland to a smaller city in California, and have rarely felt
more welcomed.

As with everything, it's what you make of it.

~~~
Hawkee
I actually find metro DC to be very similar to some of the richer cities in
CA, so in your circumstances make sense.

------
hack_edu
It's pretty amazing how few California, or even Bay Area, natives there are
working in tech in that same area. People have always flocked here for jobs
and money, but the scale is just so much larger this boom. It's pretty
shocking when your company of 100+ has only half a dozen native Californians.

Not necessarily a bad or a good thing, it's simply quite the surprise compared
to almost every other career in the area. The flock out of state isn't much of
a surprise either, considering the massive spikes in rent and cost of living
even in the historically lower income areas.

Even I'll admit to considering a move, despite being a native for more than a
few generations. It's just getting too crowded, feels even more so than just
15 years ago, and the cost premium is starting to look less appealing...

------
zxypoo
I'm a statistic also. Moved back to Austin, Texas where quality of life is
much better and people are laid back.

